# Worried I’m going to tread on my budgie



## Alarna (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

My little Budge loves playing on the floor. I’m so worried that one day me or my boyfriend might tread on him if we walk in the room absent minded. He’s really not scared of feet, in fact he like playing with them I have tested him by walking past and just putting my foot over him and he really is not bothered. 
Does anyone have any tips for me to make him weary of feet or something else, without scarring him? I thought maybe every time one of us walks into the room putting him on the table and giving him a treat, although depending on his mood he sometimes likes to be chassed and sometimes stubborn and won’t get on my finger ( I am starting to train a bit as a novice although I also like the fact he has his own mind so it’s not important to me that he’s both stubborn and playful) anyways I can get him if I really want to, would this putting him in the table method work? Thanks

Also I’m attempting clicker training, I was just wondering is clicking with my mouth good enough? It’s not a sound I use all the time.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Your budgie should always be supervised when out of it's cage. So as long as you are supervising, there should be no worries about stepping on him. And yes using your mouth to make a clicking sound is just fine.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there, 

You should never leave your budgie out of his cage unattended, so there should be no worries about stepping on him  

If you're worried someone else will come into the room while he's out with you then you should put a sign on the door or something similar so that the person coming in knows that the budgie is out :thumbup:


----------



## Alarna (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey, 

Thanks for your reply.
Budge only goes in his cage to sleep, I felt bad leaving him in there while I was out. He doesn’t chew everything so figured he would be ok. Do you think I should start putting in there? he’s usually on his own for about 4/5 hours per day. But I do spend pretty much all the other time with him. 
I do worry that when I leave the room to say grab a drink he’s not in the place where I left him and I may tread on him, it just seems silly to put him in every time I leave the room only for a second. 
Would the putting him on the table thing make him eventually go to the table every time one of us walks in the room?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Alarna said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> Budge only goes in his cage to sleep, I felt bad leaving him in there while I was out. He doesn't chew everything so figured he would be ok. Do you think I should start putting in there? he's usually on his own for about 4/5 hours per day. But I do spend pretty much all the other time with him.
> ...


As stated above, your budgie should always be supervised when out of his cage. There are many safety hazards even in a bird safe room. As long as he is coming out of his cage for a few hours each day he will be fine. If you are concerned about boredom then i suggest you invest in a larger cage and lots of toys to keep him occupied. I think putting your birds back in their cage even if you are stepping out of the room for just a second is good practice. It helps get them used to going back in their cage regularly because they realise they are only in their for a short amount of time before they get to come out again. I have found this helps a lot with birds that are really reluctant to go back into their cage after play time. It builds a much more positive association with going back into the cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is up to you and your boyfriend to ensure your budgie is kept safe at all times.

Allowing the bird to play on the floor is not advisable and, if you choose to do so, then you are going to have to train yourselves to be beyond super vigilant to continually ensure the bird is safe before walking into the room.

Set up a playgym on a table, hang perches and swings from the ceiling and make an enriched environment for your budgie so that playing on the floor isn't something he wants to do on a regular basis.*


----------

